# What's your opinion on the following tritype?



## FuturisticK (Dec 4, 2015)

583 tritype is known to be quite narcissistic and cold, aloof, and domineering. A typical example of a jerk on the face level, but the type where once you get to know the person more, you'll find someone that actually gives a damn about people, just that feelings dont' come naturally to them.

Please post what you think about the 583 tritype, what you like/dislike about it, for example.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it's creepy, in theory, but that doesn't mean so in practice necessarily. I know/briefly dated a 3/8/5 and he is um... certainly interesting. Very dark, self-controlled, and also somewhat tormented by his own lack of deep feeling (which sounds contradictory but it just makes sense when you know him).

It seems like he felt like he was always acting, sort of. Not putting on a HUGE charade or anything like that, not being manipulative or cruel... just, existing without his emotions ever syncing up with his actions. Like he was just trying to get through the day despite all the exhausting, superficial bullshit surrounding him.

To unlock and get close to such a type would be a fascinating feat. I never managed. He opened up to me about a lot of things that he claimed he couldn't tell most people, but it always seemed like his heart wasn't fully in it. Not that he was lying - just that he was describing some sort of impersonal data (even though it was personal). Idk. He's still my friend on facebook and it's weird watching his public persona compared with what I got to see. It's not a stark difference, just different degrees of reservation.

I can't think of any 583s that I know, in that order tritype. Again, the thought scares me a little, but I think they could be among the most powerful people on the planet. They have the passion/force/(attempted) invulnerability of an 8, the focus/expertise/perceptiveness/detachment of a 5, the motivation/efficiency/goal-orientedness/self-interested momentum of a 3.

It seems like a type that is very hard to fool, bribe, or sway. So unaffected by whatever isn't in their direct line of vision and goals. 

The 385 I know- interestingly he did/does a lot of ethics-oriented things, is involved in activism, speaks out against oppression and injustice, doesn't *appear* overly image-obsessed even though he is always striving for what he considers success. Who knows, maybe a lot of that is reaction formation or some other strange defense mechanism. Ideally, sublimation. He's also an ENTJ if that matters.


Lol, also funny - after we stopped dating (again it was brief), he genuinely tried to set me up with his friend whom he thought might be a good match. Not at all in a weird way, it was just like, a completely logical thing for him to do, as far as he was concerned. I doubt a core 5 would be as likely to do that kinda thing but who knows.


----------



## excal10 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Here I am*

I'm a 583 tritype. I'm also INTP 5w4 sx/sp.



> A typical example of a jerk on the face level


Did you meet anyone with this tritype? It leads with 5 so it's more of a thinker first, rather than a jerk.

If you've got any questions, please let me know.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Ah, the Solution Master, or as would Katherine Fauvre would likely have called this tritype, the Mastermind.

I've never encountered this tritype in real life, but this is such an interesting one. According to Katherine again, *this tritype would be the least likely to be in touch with their heart*, as THREE is suppressing their emotions in favor of identification, FIVE if afraid of it and EIGHT perceives them as weakness initially. This tritype is such a powerhouse when in comes to solving difficult situations and devising astute plans to win, especially with ENTJ/INTJ. This archetype is such a brilliant strategist I feel it's difficult to outdone them at this game. Unfortunately, since they aren't bothered by their heart and focused so much on implementing their actions in a chess-like manner, it comes at the great price of severing connections with their inner feelings and being empathetic with others.

Edit : sexual subtype could make up for the lack of emotional display, but still quite uneasy about it...that's my guess.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Bad numbas


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

I know two 835s, including my father.

Extremely career and achievement oriented.

Absolutely dominant in a small group environment. Domineering at worst.

Very confident in their abilities. Very successful and individualistic in their respective careers.

Can be controlling with the people around them, ie family members. Can be impersonal and very self interested- you can feel like everything is a business transaction with them.

Lack ability to show emotions.

Both too money obsessed and greedy at times- can be a bit offputting and even repulsive when they get too domineering and greedy.

But I respect this type for its alpha Male, achievement oriented attitude.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

rohan89 said:


> I know two 835s, including my father.
> 
> Extremely career and achievement oriented.
> 
> ...


Just by sheer curiosity, do you happen to know their subtype? My hunch tells me that this tritype could mesh well with the self-pers and social instincts, but not so much with the sexual one.


----------



## rohan89 (Oct 15, 2016)

It's interesting trying to guess their variants. They are both definately sp first.

They both are very commanding and have a charge of energy towards earning money. Both talk very loud. That may indicate sx second but maybe not.

My dad is not always the most social person (despite being charismatic), but they are both very adept at using the social function to get what they want career wise. Ie both really care how they are seen in their extended family/community. They like to keep up appearances.

So yes, that would indicate sp/so

Really a fascinating tritype.



Karkino said:


> rohan89 said:
> 
> 
> > I know two 835s, including my father.
> ...


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm 583. 


I'm somewhat egocentric, but never narcissistic. For what is seen as "narcissistic," it is due to other people's ignorance and arrogance, and these turn me off to point of letting me be self-centered out of my wills. I help people whether it is beneficial to me and out of creating a good image with them. But to berate them and get off on their (supposed) inferiority? Never find the appeal of that tbh. I meet actual narcissists and they were such complete ******* in showing and barking how good they are in their respective fields (or even everything) without: 
-Showing evidences 
-Telling why this is important
-If it is important, people would come to them by themselves. 

So far, I see nothing but delusions. I am assertive and domineering, but still reserved and impartial (coupled that I have major depressive disorder, so I would like alone myself more than usual). People see me as xool and badass but quiet enough not to be completely overwhelming. 

Other 583s are similar to me.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Xool Xecutioner said:


> I'm 583.
> 
> 
> I'm somewhat egocentric, but never narcissistic. For what is seen as "narcissistic," it is due to other people's ignorance and arrogance, and these turn me off to point of letting me be self-centered out of my wills. I help people whether it is beneficial to me and out of creating a good image with them. But to berate them and get off on their (supposed) inferiority? Never find the appeal of that tbh. I meet actual narcissists and they were such complete ******* in showing and barking how good they are in their respective fields (or even everything) without:
> ...


Would you say having a 4 wing and being sexual dominant help you being more aware of your personal and others emotional states than other 583s/583s?


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

Karkino said:


> Would you say having a 4 wing and being sexual dominant help you being more aware of your personal and others emotional states than other 583s/583s?


Surprisingly, yes. The 4 wing makes me humanistic and sx dominance makes me less stiff regarding human interactions and emotions. Though, with that, I get stoic and cold, with passion being the motivator to live (though passion gets beaten near daily). For passions and emotions motivating, logic and reasons dissect for the formers, to let them see the world.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm a sp 583 5w6 INTJ, I'm confident in my abilities but I don't love bragging about them. As a 5 core I appear very secretive and reserved to people, I'm probably the only person on earth who knows exactly how much asset I own, not even my partner or closest friend know exactly how much I have. I just don't bother to explain, I think the time is better used to learn more things and make more money, instead of explaining or showing off.

When people get to know me better, I enjoy sharing some of my ideas, plans and strategies to them, I hate argumentative people who always try to attack my ideas, saying they are 'too unconventional' 'weird' 'too risky' 'you won't succeed', without giving any rationale and evidence.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Just by sheer curiosity, do you happen to know their subtype? My hunch tells me that this tritype could mesh well with the self-pers and social instincts, but not so much with the sexual one.


Yes. You have no idea. It sucks.

ENTJ 8w7 5w6 3w4 SX/SO


----------



## 558663 (Aug 9, 2020)

FuturisticK said:


> 583 tritype is known to be quite narcissistic and cold, aloof, and domineering. A typical example of a jerk on the face level, but the type where once you get to know the person more, you'll find someone that actually gives a damn about people, just that feelings dont' come naturally to them.
> 
> Please post what you think about the 583 tritype, what you like/dislike about it, for example.


I'm a 538 so/sp, though I think the enneagram 3 has a huge influence in my thoughts and actions. My desire for success and recognition in my field of study is pretty strong, though it's not my primary motive. I also put myself out there more in the search of people who are experts in my field so that I can learn from them.

In group situations, I try my best to be warm and friendly but my peers tell me that I am too formal and detached. I guess this links to my discomfort of sharing personal details. No one knows me very well, not even my closest family and friends, but I like to help others on a larger scale. The reasons why I joined my field of study are because I like it and would consider myself good at it, and more importantly because I believe that my research will help future generations. 

Feelings aren't something that come naturally to me but I try. It's not that I actively suppress them or something, it's just that I don't feel them too intensely most of the time and I don't focus on them. During stressful situations though, that's when I feel too much and everything goes downhill.

I'm not domineering most of the time because there's no point. In leadership positions though, yeah I get a bit domineering because I want the project to be as we had initially pictured it to be. I was really bad at this when I was younger as I was frustrated that no one was doing work that passed my standards, resulting in bossy behavior, so I just did all the work myself. Now, I just let it be and do whatever I can.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

I just love this 358 tritype, I dunno why. Feels so much different from mine and I think it's an attractive one.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino said:


> I just love this 358 tritype, I dunno why. Feels so much different from mine and I think it's an attractive one.


So it's simply the exotic nature of it relative to your tritype?


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

JonathanA said:


> So it's simply the exotic nature of it relative to your tritype?


Part of it is, yes. But also the fact that this tritype doesn't tend to rely on their emotions when making a decision, which I personally find admirable. I also like the deep thinking and strategic aspect alot too.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Part of it is, yes. But also the fact that this tritype doesn't tend to rely on their emotions when making a decision, which I personally find admirable. I also like the deep thinking and strategic aspect alot too.


Yes and no with SX first. I've been through several crises, one including leading my family through the slow, agonizing death of my mother from cancer, and in every case I hear from several others, "I can't believe how rational you can be right now." Same with my divorce. But when that chemical hit from being an SX dom hits, the addictive and obsessive nature of falling for someone enslaves. Reason is subordinated to passion. All my pretense toward efficiency, analysis, and strategy tumbles. I do what I know that I should NOT do. It's all still justified rationally, of course. But I've done this enough times to notice the underlying passion driving it.

Today I was talking to a friend, someone working with Katherine on his enneagram certification, incidentally. He was telling me that I present myself in two ways. There's the uninhibited passion, extroversion, and intensity of the SX/SO 8 or a complete withdrawal of that energy inward where I become extremely analytical, detached, and focused. It's one extreme or another.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

JonathanA said:


> Yes and no with SX first. I've been through several crises, one including leading my family through the slow, agonizing death of my mother from cancer, and in every case I hear from several others, "I can't believe how rational you can be right now." Same with my divorce. But when that chemical hit from being an SX dom hits, the addictive and obsessive nature of falling for someone enslaves. Reason is subordinated to passion. All my pretense toward efficiency, analysis, and strategy tumbles. I do what I know that I should NOT do. It's all still justified rationally, of course. But I've done this enough times to notice the underlying passion driving it.
> 
> Today I was talking to a friend, someone working with Katherine on his enneagram certification, incidentally. He was telling me that I present myself in two ways. There's the uninhibited passion, extroversion, and intensity of the SX/SO 8 or a complete withdrawal of that energy inward where I become extremely analytical, detached, and focused. It's one extreme or another.


 Thank you for disclosing your inner workings. It always fascinates me how instincts can modify one's internal mechanism sometimes even more than triypes.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino said:


> Thank you for disclosing your inner workings. It always fascinates me how instincts can modify one's internal mechanism sometimes even more than triypes.


When you put it that way, I feel like I said too much! But consider it payment for all the good summaries you've produced here and I've made use of.

Anyway, Bruce Lee may be an example of my tritype and stacking. I certainly resonate with him. I know that Katherine types him as 847, but Enneagrammer describes him as a 8w7 sx/so, 853. I think that's right. The SX 5 sage seems obvious -- "Be like water!" -- as well as the 3 showmanship.


----------

